# 1976 Mon Ark project



## 2050z (Jul 26, 2012)

New to the site.

Here is my project. I used to fish out of this boat when I was kid. Mr. Mullins took me under his wing and taught me how to bass fish. I fished out of this boat from a kid through college. Last year I ask Mr. Mullins what he was going to do with this boat because he was getting too old to drive and fish by himself. I offered to buy. A few months later he invited me over for dinner with the misses. We talked about all the good times we had fishing out of that boat and all that he taught me. He hands me some paper work and tells me the boat is mine as a gift.

I was floored. :shock: He said he kids did not want the boat and they gave their blessing to give me the boat. His daughter is a year younger than me and we grew up together. She was actually the first girl I ever kissed.  We are still friends to this day. I am fixing this boat up so I can take my kids fishing and I promised him I would take him fishing again with this boat. He is so excited about getting out again.


----------



## 2050z (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## 2050z (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## 2050z (Jul 26, 2012)

Next up is replacing the transom.


----------



## walleyejustin (Jul 26, 2012)

awesome story! =D> 

This is the right place for aluminum boat info, It has helped me out a lot. Are you changing anything or just bringing it back to its former glory?


----------



## 2050z (Jul 26, 2012)

Restoring to original glory. I plan on painting the boat and trailer. Trolling motor works at one speed, so it might get replaced. Old motor still runs, but I am not sure how well.


----------



## 2050z (Jul 29, 2012)

A friend of mine is coming over to help fix the transom and weld a crack closed.


----------



## 2050z (Aug 25, 2012)

Old wood transom reinforced with 1/4 sheet of steel.



Mike working on the covers.



New wood transom. We will add the metal back and install the covers. Mike found some rivets that need to be replaced on the hull. So I have to remove the aluminum decking in order to replace the rivets. The aluminum decking needs to be replaced, but I was hoping just to paint over it. Looks like I will just have to replace it.


----------



## mtydg (Aug 29, 2012)

Great story! Nice to know there are still good folks in the world like you to neighbors to take care of each other! Have fun taking him fishing again!


----------



## Ictalurus (Aug 29, 2012)

2050z said:


> Old wood transom reinforced with 1/4 sheet of steel.



How big was the steel? It must weigh a good bit.

Great story on the boat, I'm sure Mr. M will be much happier seeing you use the boat than selling it for a couple hundred to a stranger.


----------



## Brine (Aug 29, 2012)

Great story, and congrats on the rig. =D> 

Be cautious using steel in the boat. Aluminum and Steel don't play nice together and you're likely to have some corrosion at the top of the transom and knee brace, and possibly on the outside of the hull where your hardware is. It looks like in one picture you replaced the plywood at the transom, but not sure if that blue piece went on afterwards. I suspect that the bolts going through the hull, plywood, and steel will act like a conduit for the problem to spread. If nothing else, it may save you some aggrivation down the road after you've painted the boat. 

If I'm not interpreting you pictures correctly, forget what I said. :mrgreen:


----------



## spotco2 (Aug 30, 2012)

Great history on the boat and look forward to pics of the rebuild.

How about some of the daughter? :lol:


----------



## 2050z (Sep 9, 2012)

Ictalurus said:


> 2050z said:
> 
> 
> > Old wood transom reinforced with 1/4 sheet of steel.
> ...


I haven't weighed the steel, but it has been in that boat since 1980. No corrosion whatsoever. We inspected the to make sure. 

No pictures of the daughter.


----------



## 2050z (Sep 9, 2012)

mtydg said:


> Great story! Nice to know there are still good folks in the world like you to neighbors to take care of each other! Have fun taking him fishing again!



He is ready to go fishing once it is complete.


----------



## 2050z (Jan 23, 2013)

Time to get this project complete. I am ready get this boat in the water.


----------



## 2050z (Mar 14, 2013)

Very sad news. My friend who gave me the boat passed away Monday night. I tried get it done so we could fish one more time. I will miss him.


----------



## overboard (Mar 14, 2013)

Nice story; unfortunate outcome! I'm sure he would have enjoyed fishing out of the boat again.


----------



## 2050z (Jun 8, 2013)

All I need to do is fix one crack and then paint it. I will get a new trolling motor and smaller outboard.


----------



## 2050z (Jun 9, 2013)

Sanded one side and will work on the other tomorrow.


----------



## 2050z (Jun 12, 2013)

Where in the Dallas TX area can I get aluminum sheets? Thanks


----------



## riverrat174 (Jun 13, 2013)

Cool story, sad turnout. I had a buddy die recently in a car accident. We were riverrats before he got sent away (good dude, bad choices) and he just got back and had turned his life around. I am having some graphics for my project made to remind me of him when I fish. Perhaps you could do the same? Just a thought!!! Sorry for your loss.


----------



## 2050z (Jun 13, 2013)

I plan on putting his picture on the back of the boat and name the boat Lil Wayne.

I have caught myself thinking about him and wanting to pick up the phone. I would love to give him an update and show him I am making progress.

Sorry about your friend.


----------



## 2050z (Jun 13, 2013)

This stuff is coming out this afternoon.


----------



## 2050z (Jun 13, 2013)

It was hot outside and I am beat down


----------



## 2050z (Jun 13, 2013)

30 plus years of grime is going a few more washes to get it clean


----------



## 2050z (Jul 11, 2013)

New to me trolling motor.


----------



## 2050z (Jul 24, 2013)

Primer on the front part.


----------



## 2050z (Jul 25, 2013)

1st coat


----------



## 2050z (Jul 25, 2013)

Last picture of the night. This heat sucks.


----------



## 2050z (Jul 28, 2013)

Front deck complete.


----------



## 2050z (Jul 29, 2013)

On




Off

The covers will protect the plywood.


----------



## 2050z (Jul 29, 2013)

Foam installed.


----------



## 2050z (Aug 17, 2013)

Painted the front half of the boat


----------



## 2050z (Apr 30, 2014)

Project is moving again. Got new aluminum sheet, primer and paint. Pixels coming in a few days


----------



## 2050z (May 4, 2014)

Time let it dry and then install the bases for the seats. After that getting all the wires, lights, and fish finders installed


----------



## 2050z (May 5, 2014)

One more seat to install, motor, 360 light, and bilge bump. I am waiting on a transducer for the Humminbird as well.


----------



## nlester (May 6, 2014)

Looking good, will you be fishing Lavon?


----------



## 2050z (May 6, 2014)

Yes I will take her out to lavon.


----------



## 2050z (May 8, 2014)

all the seats installed


----------



## 2050z (May 14, 2014)

Got the trolling motor and a new transducer installed. I am working on getting all the wires moved out of the way and hooking up the power supply from the fish finder up front. I am looking for suggestions for installing rod holders.


----------



## 2050z (May 14, 2014)

Lights, bilge pump, trolling motor, and front fish finder all working. Took me a little while to figure out how to wire it all back together.  

I have what appears to be a power supply plug in port. Not sure I really need it though. I will probably just remove it. One less thing to mess with right now.


----------



## 2050z (May 17, 2014)

two things left to do motor and get cracked welded shut. All the electronics work. Boat is registered.

I have to get a fire extinguisher and throw cushion. Not sure about the size of anchor I will need either.

Do I have to have a kill switch for this old motor?

I will paint the outside of the boat next year. I want to go fishing and the fish do not care if this boat has a new coat of paint.


----------



## bobberboy (May 17, 2014)

What a nice, even though sad story. I guess now all you can do is pass your experience to your kids. It will keep the memory of Mr. M alive. I'm a real believer in karma and this is a good example.


----------



## 2050z (May 18, 2014)

tested the boat Saturday and Sunday morning

1. I really need the motor on the back to counter balance my large self up front. LOL
2. Going to add a second 12v battery.
3. Wood decking is coming out and being replaced by Aluminum.
4. Boat might have a small leak, but it was never an issue. Bilge pump worked perfect.
Removed the water in about 30 seconds.
5. My friends are going to help me weld on some side rails so I line up the boat perfect
on the trailer.

Taking my kids fishing as much as I can. I know I am booked for a end of the school year trip with my daughter. She made straight A's


----------



## 2050z (May 23, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=352572#p352572 said:


> bobberboy » 17 May 2014, 07:59[/url]"]What a nice, even though sad story. I guess now all you can do is pass your experience to your kids. It will keep the memory of Mr. M alive. I'm a real believer in karma and this is a good example.



thanks


----------



## 2050z (May 23, 2014)

I put the motor on today and finished organizing the transducer wire.

This motor will need:
Carb rebuilt
Solenoid
Solenoid Cover
Impeller

I need to figure out to install a kill switch on this motor that has been converted to key start motor.
I created a different thread in the motor forum.


----------

